# Any good news with regards to the fantastic pricing?



## ramaswamy ganapathy (May 24, 2018)

heard 1060 dropped to 24.2k from a friend @siddhesh222 is it any good?

Your thoughts and future predictions.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2018)

It isn't wise to buy 10 series graphics cards now except maybe 1080Ti. 24k is too high for a 2 year old GPU when it used to be priced at 20-22k in May 2017.


----------



## ramaswamy ganapathy (May 25, 2018)

damn so market is f****d still.


----------



## siddhesh222 (May 31, 2018)

Okay, how about this: 

From what we know, Nvidia is only going to initially announce the 1180 and maybe the 1170. Then they'll start shipping the founder's edition a month later.

2-3 months after that, they'll announce 1160.. another 1 month goes by and they start shipping founders edition, but who wants to buy that? 

People interested in 1160 will have to then wait for another month till vendors like Zotac, MSI etc get quality approval by Nvidia to launch their aftermarket cards.

All this basically means is that people interested in buying 1160 will have to wait around ~6 months from the date Nvidia announces 1180 to get their hands on 1160. 

Nvidia hasn't even announced yet if the new series will be numbered 11 series or 20 series or if it will be Turing or Volta. We don't even know in which month they will ANNOUNCE the new series! . This could turn out to be a seriously long wait especially for someone on very weak GPU/inbuilt GPU like me (2400G)

Also, with the state of the market in mind, I think it's not fair to compare it with May 2017 prices.  The price right now is a positive trend especially compared to 1-2 months ago where it was difficult to find a 1060 6GB below 30K.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 31, 2018)

If you absolutely can't wait then getting a 1060 6GB under 25k is good enough for now assuming you get a known brand(like asus,zotac,msi).


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 1, 2018)

Is Inno3D/Palit not worth it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2018)

siddhesh222 said:


> Is Inno3D/Palit not worth it?


Not unless other GPUs have gone out of stock from market forever.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 5, 2018)

siddhesh222 said:


> Is Inno3D/Palit not worth it?



I personally own a Palit 9800GTX from past 8-9 years and it works perfectly well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2018)

May be but in today's time spending 25k on a card with relatively much less after sales support is not recommended.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 6, 2018)

Which vendor should I go with If I intend to purchase 1060 6GB? Zotac AMP! Edition? I don't think I'll be finding this one under 25k, right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2018)

MSI 1060 6gb is available for 27k in delhi nehru place as per costtocost price list.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 7, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> MSI 1060 6gb is available for 27k in delhi nehru place as per costtocost price list.


3 year warranty, right? Zotac gives 5 I guess.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 9, 2018)

Purchased a Gigabyte 1060 6GB OC edition for exactly 22k.


----------



## suvajit (Jun 10, 2018)

siddhesh222 said:


> Purchased a Gigabyte 1060 6GB OC edition for exactly 22k.


where from you purchased that?


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 10, 2018)

From McCann Infosys, Lamington Road. Went with the OP of the thread and we both got it at the same price. It's working great so far.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2018)

What was the final price ?


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 10, 2018)

22,000 was the final price... Including 18% GST 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

